# NP Question



## mrssnail (Aug 9, 2007)

Setting: In a physicians office. Can a nurse practitioner bill based upon counseling time? Under "incident to" rules billing under the physician number or when billing directly under their own number? We have found that NP cannot bill level 5 new or established patient codes directly under their own number. I don't know why, but I really have a block when it comes to NP's. Thank you for anyone who can help to put me back on the path of understanding.


----------



## amjordan (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes, they can bill on time as "incident-to" or under their own number.  They just need to make sure that they document their time correctly along with the reason for the counseling.  "Greater then 50% of the 45 min visit was spent in counseling for . . . . "   Also, medical necessity must be supported.


----------



## coder911 (Aug 17, 2007)

I completely agree with amjordan on this issue. You're fine to bill for time with the provisions she has given.


----------

